# Auxiliary cooling fan for the laptop?



## rabbitgal (Feb 12, 2005)

I think the cooling fan on my elderly Compaq Armada 1750 is going. I really can't afford a new computer - would it be possible to jury-rig an auxiliary cooling fan? I know that the sort of thing is already manufactured for laptops that tend to run hot, but I was wondering if that would be enough to handle all of the thing's cooling needs. 

If that's not enough, can I take a cheap cooling fan from say, a desktop, and somehow attach it (think duct tape, LOL) to the back of the laptop? (I can figure out how to wire it an outside power source, like a small battery.) 

LOL, pathetic, I know.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

rabbitgal said:


> If that's not enough, can I take a cheap cooling fan from say, a desktop, and somehow attach it (think duct tape, LOL) to the back of the laptop? (I can figure out how to wire it an outside power source, like a small battery.)


Anything that'll get sufficient airflow going through the cooling vent would do the job. You could also replace the built-in fan, if you're sure it's the fan and not some other problem. Fans usually die with bad bearings, which are pretty obvious because of the noise.

Before you spend much time or money on it, keep in mind you could replace it for less than $100 on Ebay. For $300 or so you can get one that's several times faster. If you don't need a laptop, desktops are even cheaper, maybe even free for old ones in the same class as your Armada. Check craigslist.org if there's one near you, or your local classifieds.

-Dan


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Check ebay, you might be able to find just the fan, if not buy a broken unit and take the fan out. Working units are selling around $50,, parts $10-30.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Check ebay, you might be able to find just the fan, if not buy a broken unit and take the fan out. Working units are selling around $50,, parts $10-30.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

If the fan stops, don't run the laptop or it will fry.

Your best bet is to clean the fan.

Replace the fan if cleaning doesn't help.

RF


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

fans are cheap... go to newegg.com


----------



## klear (May 10, 2003)

Essentially a metal block with a built-in fan that disperses heat by both the fan and by acting as a heat sink. Check out this site:

http://shop1.outpost.com/search?cat=-51786&pType=pDisplay

If you're not able to get to the link, go to www.frys.com and see under:

Electronic Components --> Computer Component --> PC Cooling & Fans --> Notebook Coolers


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Guys, she said laptop fan, not cpu fan. There may also be a cpu fun, but this is the exhaust fan for the laptop. Small and often not standard replaceable part.


----------

